# Park Rangers Point Of View



## jlbabb28 (Feb 27, 2006)

I found this on Craigs List written by a park ranger who is tired of people.

I will warn you it does have a few cuss words and paints a very intresting picture of how were viewed by other people sometimes. I have to admit you do see some very funny things while camping.

Here is the link enjoy...........

Clich Here


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

That's classic. Really brings to light what happens out there.

We could all probably share our own similar stories but I won't. These were good enough.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

jlbabb28,

Excellent! Although I consider myself to be in that 10% of people he actually enjoys working with and for, I must agree that his job ain't all that easy. There are some very, very inconsiderate people out there.

I'm glad to be an Outbacker and I truly believe Outbackers fall in that 10%.









Mark


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Well said...I bet he feels better now.

The warning you gave Jlbabb28 was perfect. Cuss words , etc.

John


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Oh, Man! That's good stuff!
For a minute I thought it was a Ranger from the Fall PNW Outbackers Rally!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

Hey! What's wrong with cheap beer









I can certainly relate to this Ranger, though - stupidity knows no bounds.


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

That was great!!! I needed a laugh today.....Thanks

Gary


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

mswalt said:


> jlbabb28,
> 
> Excellent! Although I consider myself to be in that 10% of people he actually enjoys working with and for, I must agree that his job ain't all that easy. There are some very, very inconsiderate people out there.
> 
> ...


"Itâ€™s the 10% who seek to work overtime to put everyone else out that makes it bad. "








Um, OK Mark. At least you're in touch with it.







I prefer to think of myself as a part of the 90% of non trouble makers









Great LOL story. Loved it.


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

We warned him not to let that Airstream crowd in there. Did he listen? Nooooooo....

The warning was appropriate but I wasn't offended.

Reverie


----------



## jlbabb28 (Feb 27, 2006)

MOST wont be offended but in the light of recent things here on OB.com well you know.

Jeff


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

I agree with the percentage points- In my line of work, it's the 10% of the population that provides me with 90% of the work load... I sure have some colorful stories!!


----------



## Scott Z. (Jul 13, 2006)

Nice to start the weekend with a healthy laugh!


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

That was a good read.

This is way I love to camp in the off season, most of the idiots stay home. Nothing worst than drunk campers who think they have to shout to talk or play their music for everyone else. I will play my own Country and Western at a reasonable level thank you.

It is always the minority that runes it for the majority.


----------



## out4fun (Aug 22, 2006)

That seems to be the same 10 % anywhere go or work I think we can all relate.









Angelo


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

This is the best laugh I have had in a couple of days. Thanks for sharing.

Darlene


----------



## Txcamper (Apr 3, 2006)

That was funny stuff.. were there cuss words? I did not notice them.


----------



## CJ999 (Aug 11, 2005)

That was really good.... I loved the line about how he hates writing tickets but some poeple just make it fun! I can relate to that completely!


----------



## Husker92 (Feb 11, 2006)

Ranger Rick gone mad!


----------



## JimBo99 (Apr 25, 2006)

Great piece!

In 1992 we camped in a Canadian provincial park on north Lake Erie. It was so peaceful and beautiful. Then . . . two young men set up camp about 10 yards away and cranked up the boombox. they'd been drinking and were getting drunker. And cursing and screaming. I walked a ways up the campground and I heard more people looking forward to partying. Several of us complained to the ranger. He was very patient and asked them to keep it down. As soon as he left they cranked it back up. Finally, I complained a second time as did others. He came back mad as hell and gave them five minutes to get out before he called the Mounties! It was almost humorous to see them throw the tent and all in the pickup truck and get out. It was very peaceful throughout the whole campground that weekend. I appreciate the rangers and am glad they are around.


----------



## Scott and Jamie (Aug 27, 2006)

Wow aint that the truth! Had a bad exprience this year that fit that ...well didn't see any sex on a table...Got to see a good crash with about a 275 guy on a little 50cc scooter right in front of or camp and yes alot of alchol was involved. Oh and we were sitting right next to 2 $35,000+ 5vers that were daily rentals









Scott


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Great story! I loved it!







How did you find that on Craig's List??

I can totally relate to what he's talking about. I used to operate the boats for the Balboa Island Ferry which is a small auto ferry in Newport Harbor. The summers were crazy busy with passengers on foot, on bicycles and in their cars. They ranged anywhere from nice to totally rude and then there were the drunks.

I loved the winter months on the water...locals only and no crowds








Dawn


----------



## Hokie (Jul 10, 2006)

Honestly, my wife and I didn't know anyone could see us on that picnic table............and it was close to getting dark!!!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Great story thanks for sharing it
I'm glad on the most part camping for us has been nice and quite
I wouldn't want to be a ranger these days

Don


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

I think the best part of this story is what we all can learn from it, be considerate to nature and the people around us when we camp. I know in the campsites that we usually go to in Missouri, they don't put up with alot. If they have to come back once, be ready to go home or be arrested. I stayed one time at a state park nearby in Iowa with no ranger around and did not feel safe at all. Our usual place to camp, the ranger knows us by name and looks forward to seeing us.


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Thanks for posting this. I have to admit it made me very sad.







I love the great outdoors & respect it immensely. It sickens me to hear about such disregard for our beautiful country.

Tami


----------



## jthella (Sep 18, 2006)

RizFam said:


> Thanks for posting this. I have to admit it made me very sad.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll second that!

We stopped going to the desert (Glamis sand dunes) because it seemed the worst elements of society transferred their anger/stupidity/angst and took it out on innocent people. At the time, there were six rangers to cover a holiday weekend (Thanksgiving, Easter, Halloween, etc.) that routinely saw 100K to 150K people congregating and getting crazy. We initially enjoyed the family aspect of the camping, and cameraderie of cruising the dunes, but then we started seeing the Life Flight helicopters coming in from UCSD Medical Center in San Diego, and started hearing about people getting killed crossing the highway drunk on ATV's.....as you stated, very sad to see the regression of a great recreational sport.

We always felt a sense of empathy for the BLM Rangers, they had an overwhelming task.

Fast forward to Labor Day last year, we traveled to Yosemite. Discover a beautiful National Park, and a camping secret. Go where the gift shops aren't, and you will find a different crowd. We spent a half day on the Yosemite Valley floor, and it was chaos. Traffic, throngs of tourists,







However, we traveled up to Glacier Point and Lake Tenaya, off Highway 120, no crowds, and polite groups of people appreciating nature in all its glory. Very refreshing.

That was an excellent post, very insightful into the world of the people that try their best to preserve our "natural experiences."

BTW, remember when Rangers light bars atop their vehicles were all yellow, not blue and red, and they carried maps, not guns???


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I love it when people tell it like it is! Excellent letter!


----------



## jlbabb28 (Feb 27, 2006)

skippershe said:


> Great story! I loved it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Skippershe,

This was in the best of Craigs list section very good reading there.

My dad worked as a resident deputy for a very busy small mountian community for the last 10 years of his career until he retired. I spent the weekend hunting with him and had a chance to read this to him. As a man who has been devoted to the outdoors his entire life, he said all the people who disrespected him and nature made his last years with the sheriffs department very un-enjoyable.

Glad you all had a good read.

Jeff


----------

